# Photoshop auf einem Server installieren?



## eveN (1. September 2009)

Hallo Community!

Folgendes: Ich habe Photoshop CS4 und _eine_ Lizenz dafür.

Mein Ziel: Ich möchte Photoshop auf einem Server / Netzlaufwerk installieren + lizenzieren. Danach im besten Fall einfach auf mehreren Rechnern im Netzwerk eine Verknüpfung zu Photoshop ablegen, damit von verschiedenen PC's aus damit gearbeitet werden kann. Durch die eine Lizenz soll natürlich immer nur einer damit arbeiten können.

Mein Problem: Ist das so überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?

Hat jemand Erfahrung(en) damit? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß,

eveN


----------



## chmee (1. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich wird es sich verhalten, wie mit allen im Netz installierten Programmen. Auf dem Rechner, durch welchen Du es installiert hast, wird es sicherlich funktionieren, da dort alle *Registryeinträge* und Verknüpfungen stimmen. Diese müssen (recht aussichtslos) auf die anderen Clients übertragen werden. Zudem greift Photoshop sehr viel auf die Festplatte zu, ergo wird die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit (=Produktivität) massiv sinken. Meiner Meinung sinnlos, weil langsam und mit geringen Chancen auf Erfolg. Lasse mich eines besseren belehren, wenn es Jemand wirklich so einsetzt..

Aber : Solange Du der einzige Nutzer bist, wird Dir Adobe nicht den Kopf abreissen, wenn Du es auf mehreren Rechnern lokal installierst. (Denke ich).

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. September 2009)

Die Lizenzbedingungen erlauben ausdrücklich die Installation auf 2 Rechnern (z.B. Hauptrechner zuhause und Notebook für unterwegs).

Photoshop über Netzwerk auf dem lokalen Rechner laufen lassen funktioniert nicht.
Die einzige denkbare Lösung ist die Nutzung eines Remotedesktop. Allerdings braucht dein "Server" dann schon ne flotte Internetanbindung, damit du auch bei hoher Farbtiefe noch zügige Screenupdates erreichst. Bei mir funktioniert das und gelegentlich nutze ich das auch, aber richtig arbeiten würde ich so nicht wollen, auf Dauer.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## eveN (1. September 2009)

Hey!

Danke für eure antworten. Ich weis, dass man Photoshop mit einer Lizenz auch zB auf den laptop zusätzlich installieren darf.

Mir geht es darum, dass ich ein leistungsstarkes Netzwerk sowie einen leistungsstarken Server habe, auf welchem ich CS4 gerne installieren und mit meiner einen Lizenz lizenzieren möchte. Anschließend möchte ich von mehreren Clients aus damit arbeiten können (Desktop-Verknüpfung). Natürlich nie von zweien auf einmal -> wegen der einen Lizenz.

Das ist laut Aussage des Adobe Supports auch möglich, aber mehr konnte mir man dazu nicht sagen. Online finde ich nichtmal eine Anleitung o.ä., ob CS4 als "Server-Version" (gibt ja keine offizielle Server-Version) irgendwie besonders konfiguriert werden muss. Der gute Herr des Supports tat so, als wäre das ein Kinderspiel.

Naja, bei CS2 zB konnte ich es installieren, freigeben und von einem anderen PC aufrufen. Natürlich kam dann die Meldung, dass der aufrufende PC nicht lizenziert ist bzw keine gültige Lizenz für PS vorliegt. Ähnlich sollte das doch auch mit CS4 gehen.

 irgendwie komm' ich nicht weiter 

MfG!


----------

